# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نصب کردن Sql Server همراه با Set up شدن برنامه

## fattahi_mehdi

برنامه ای با پایگاه داده Sql Server نوشتم وبرای اجرا در سیستمی که Sql Server در اون نصب نیست می خوام Set up ای درست کنم که Sql Server رو هم همراه برنامه نصب کنه
منبع برای مطالعه یا نمونه کد لازم دارم 
متشکرم

----------


## gomnam

> برنامه ای با پایگاه داده Sql Server نوشتم وبرای اجرا در سیستمی که Sql Server در اون نصب نیست می خوام Set up ای درست کنم که Sql Server رو هم همراه برنامه نصب کنه
> منبع برای مطالعه یا نمونه کد لازم دارم 
> متشکرم


نیاز به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارین مگه اینکه واقعا نیاز داشته باشین
اگه از 2000 استفاده میکنین MSDE و اگه 2005 از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنین که این موضوع را میشه با install shield حل کرد (البته روش های دیگه ای هم هست)

موفق باشید

----------


## combo_ci

یکی از دوستان بگه اصلا چطوری میشه یه نرم افزار جانبی  (حالا چه sqlserver چه یه نرم افزار دیگه) رو نصب کرد. من میخوام با instalshield 12 یه setup درست کنم که QuickTime همراش نصب شه....؟

----------


## saeid1389

لینک زیر رو ببینید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=139529&page=7

----------


## l7i7l7

> نیاز به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارین مگه اینکه واقعا نیاز داشته باشین
> اگه از 2000 استفاده میکنین MSDE و اگه 2005 از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنین که این موضوع را میشه با install shield حل کرد (البته روش های دیگه ای هم هست)
> 
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز اگه از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنیم مشکلی توی Attache پایگاه داده در زمان نصب پیش نمی آد ؟

----------


## saeid1389

مشکلی پیش نمیاد، تستش کردم

----------


## mohsenm66

> نیاز به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارین مگه اینکه واقعا نیاز داشته باشین
> اگه از 2000 استفاده میکنین MSDE و اگه 2005 از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنین که این موضوع را میشه با install shield حل کرد (البته روش های دیگه ای هم هست)
> 
> موفق باشید


منظور شما از MSDE  چيه ميشه يه كم توضيح بدي ؟
--------------------



> نیاز به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارین مگه اینکه واقعا نیاز داشته باشین
> اگه از 2000 استفاده میکنین MSDE و اگه 2005 از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنین که این موضوع را میشه با install shield حل کرد (البته روش های دیگه ای هم هست)
> 
> موفق باشید


ميشه بگي منظور از MSDE چيه ؟

----------


## mohsenaria

سلام به دوستان حرفه ای عزیز این تاپیکو من تو یه فروم دیگه نوشته بودم کپی کردم اینجا 

همونطور که می دونید ساخت installer با installshield خیلی راحته فقط در حد چندتا کلیک! ولی من یه سوال خدمتتون دارم  : خب من یه برنامه نوشته شده با دات نت دارم که می خوام installshield  بیاد و فایل setup دات نت 2.0 رو از من بگیره و بدون اینکه از کاربر برای  نصب دات نت سوالی بشه اونو نصب کنه در ضمن دوست دارم تمام به اصطلاح  prerequisite ها تو یه فایل package بشه یعنی یه فایل setup به همراه فایل  setup دات نت فریم ورک نداشته باشم همگی تو یه فایل باشند آخه اکثر برنامه  هایی که دیدم سرشون به تنشون می ارزه اینجوری بوده علاوه بر دات نت می خوام  MS SQL Server Express 2008 هم به همین روش و بدون هیچ دردسری واسه یوزر  نصب بشه اگه یه حرفه ای با تجربه بتونه کمکم کنه که وقتمو واسه google کردن  تلف نکنم خیلی ممنون می شم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## saeid1389

سلام

این آیتم هایی رو که می خوای installshield ساپورت می کنه

لینک های زیر رو ببین:

http://shieldmaster.wordpress.com/20...hield-package/

http://pcexplore.ir3.ir/forum/showthread.php?tid=38

http://shieldmaster.wordpress.com/20...ustom-actions/

اگه تو اینترنت سرچ کنی pdf فارسی آموزش اینستال شیلدروپیدا می کنی که البته کامل نیست...

----------


## alidehban

> نیاز به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارین مگه اینکه واقعا نیاز داشته باشین
> اگه از 2000 استفاده میکنین MSDE و اگه 2005 از SQL EXPRESS استفاده کنین که این موضوع را میشه با install shield حل کرد (البته روش های دیگه ای هم هست)
> 
> موفق باشید



*آقا خود شما مطلبی یا راهنمایی دارید که MSDE 2000   رو از ب بسم الله تا نصب و راه اندازی توضیح داده باشه؟
من داخل MSDN  خیلی گشتم یه توضیحاتی داره ولی واقعا هر کاری کردم نتونستم نصبش کنم و راه اندازی بشه....مخصوصا اون قسمتهایی که دستوراتی رو  در RUN  باید اجرا بگیری واقعا گنگ توضیح داده اصلا مشخص نیست باید رو سیستم خودم دستورات اعمال بشه یا سیستم مقصد که البته من هر دو جا تست کردم وقت زیادیم صرف شد اما نتیجه ی خوبی نگرفتم....
کسی هست که بتونه بمن بگه چطور باید  از MSDE  بجای نصب کامل sql2000 استفاده کرد و در setup قرارش داد؟*
*تشکر...*

----------


## MahmoudiNik

سلام
من اغلب برنامه هام رو با دات نت 3.5 می نویسم از پایگاه داده های sql2000 استفاده 
می کنم و در اون از کریستال ریپورت استفاده میکنم برای ساخت install
از install sheild 2010 استفاده می کنم
حالا نکته اینجاست که ملزوماتی برای برنامه مورد احتیاج هست 
1-SQL Desktop Engine یا همون msde
2- دات نت فریم ورک 3.5
3- موتور کریستال ریپورت یا CRRedist2008_x86
(خودم همه ی اینا رو + چندتا دیگه دارم اما چون حجمش زیاده نمیتونم آپ کنم+ اینکه وقتی نصبشون کنی خود کار به اینستال شیلد اضافه میشوند)
تصویر شماره یک
این آیتم ها رو باید از وب دانلود کنید برای msde من از
microsoft MSDE 2000 SP3a استفاده میکنم که از سایت مایکروسافت قابل دانلوده
البته خود اینستال شیلد تو قسمت انتخاب توزیع های مورد نیاز یا همون redis...  ها چک باکس داره که اگه دانلود نکرده باشید میزاره دانلود کنید و بعد اتخابشون کنید نکته دوم پسورد sa هستش که اگه تو نصب از msde استفاده کنید بعد نصب تو سیستم کاربر بهتون احتمالا اخطار بده که برای اینکه کار کنه باید فایل setup.ini مربوط به msde  رو modify کنید به این صورت که روی msde 2000 تو اینستال شیلد راست کلیک کنید و گزینه ی edite preq... رو بزنید بعد setup.ini رو modify کنید می تونید با نوت پد بازش کنید و توش بعد option اینتر بزنید و بنویسید مثلا :
SAPWD=1234خود اینستال شیلد زمانی که برنامه رو تو سیستم کاربر بخواهید نصب کنید تشخیص میده که کدوم گزینه هارو کاربر داره هر کدوم رو نداشته باشه اول اونا رو به ترتیب نصب می کنه و پیام های لازم رو میده مثلا :
تصویر شماره دو

(در آخر اگه نیاز به توضیحات بیشتر بود ما در خدمتیم

----------


## علی اقا

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من نیاز به بانک اطلاعاتی در اسکیوال دارم اما نه msdn   و  نه اکسپرس جواب می ده لطفا کمک کنید تا احتیاجی به نصب کامل اسکیوال نداشته باشم من از publish  خود  vsn برای نصب استفاده کردم

----------


## a_b_toops

نحوه ساخت setup برای پروژه با نصب SqlServer و دات نت

----------


## paize65

سلام 
می خوام sql نصب کنم پیغام میده و نصب نمیکنه فکر میکنم میگه با دسترسی های مدیر وارد شو اما من فقط یک user دارم  البته شکل ایکن فایل نصب در بالای صفحه مثل فایل های ناشناخته است که همه فایل های نصب نرم افزار هایی که توی سیستمم دارم همین شکلیه در ضمن ویندوزمم windows 7 .
 پیغام رو ضمیمه کردم ممکنه راهنمایی کنید
ممنون 

error.png

----------


## nima.mehdi

شما اگه می تونید با کابر adminstrator وارد بشید چون این یوزر مخفی است شما می توانید از control panel=>Administer tools=>computer manager=>user Manager استفاده کنید.

----------


## paize65

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین متوجه نمیشم چرا قبلا نصب میشد ؟

----------


## paize65

سلام
چرا جوابم رو نمیدین؟
تازه فهمیدم که هیچ نرم افزاری رو نمیتونم نصب کنم این طوری بود که توی مسیر پیش فرض (درایو c)نصب نمی کرد بعد هم که مسیر جدید (یک درایو دیگه)میدادم بعد از نصب خطا میداد و اجرا نمیشد
یکی از خطا ها رو فرستادم
در ضمن یه مدتیه پایین desktop ام سمت راست نوشته شده test mode windows 7 build 7601 ممکنه به این مربوط باشه؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنید 
ممنون

----------


## paize65

هیچ کسی نیست که بدونه مشکل چیه؟ :متعجب:

----------


## mohammadsepehri

با سلام 
دوست عزیز این پیغام مربوط به کمبود فضا در درایو C هست

----------


## hedayat

> سلام
> من اغلب برنامه هام رو با دات نت 3.5 می نویسم از پایگاه داده های sql2000 استفاده 
> می کنم و در اون از کریستال ریپورت استفاده میکنم برای ساخت install
> از install sheild 2010 استفاده می کنم
> حالا نکته اینجاست که ملزوماتی برای برنامه مورد احتیاج هست 
> 1-SQL Desktop Engine یا همون msde
> 2- دات نت فریم ورک 3.5
> 3- موتور کریستال ریپورت یا CRRedist2008_x86
> (خودم همه ی اینا رو + چندتا دیگه دارم اما چون حجمش زیاده نمیتونم آپ کنم+ اینکه وقتی نصبشون کنی خود کار به اینستال شیلد اضافه میشوند)
> ...



دوست عزير من اين كار رو كردم
يعني تيك microsoft MSDE 2000 SP3a  رو زدم و دانلود شد
اما عكس العملي نشون نمي ده 
مي شه بگين بهدش بايد چي كار كرد

----------

